# Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 23, 2017)

*Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Night falls on the town. The seven inhabitants sleep peacefully, not knowing that disaster would soon strike.

*NIGHT ZERO HAS BEGUN. 48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

The sun is just beginning to rise when screams ring out. Someone has just found the body of Sylvia Brouwne, well-known psychic. It seems as if she was taking notes on a certain person, but they were all cut off at the end. Everyone mourns the psychic, then shifts their gazes around to the people around them. _Someone_ had to have killed her, and they're going to find out who, even if it kills them.

*DAY PHASE HAS BEGUN. 48 HOURS FOR DISCUSSION.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Sorry.
*Superbird is dead. They were INNOCENT.*


----------



## Negrek (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Superbird hasn't had a ton of luck making it through the first night recently, has he? =/ I guess we at least have some active mafia members!

We hopefully have just two mafia members to find, and since this is a classic pokémafia, maybe an inspector, unless it was Superbird. But our ability to find additional info during the night phase is going to be pretty limited, so... any strategies for how we should go about this one?


----------



## M&F (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*







Welcome, heathens. I am the _Persian_, and I believe you must have some important business to discuss if you dare walk into the hall of a hundred columns.

But before we begin... Who are _you_?

(which is to say, we might as well do flavor claims, since for once we don't already have a readily available list of them.)

(and speaking of, if flavor is anything to go by, I'm definitely not enjoying the idea that the N0 bag is a "psychic", ie a likely inforole.)


----------



## Cynder (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> (and speaking of, if flavor is anything to go by, I'm definitely not enjoying the idea that the N0 bag is a "psychic", ie a likely inforole.)


Agreed. Although, I'm a psychic, but not an investigator.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Also, which pokemon I am does make my role rather obvious, hence my ambiguity.


----------



## Gzhoom (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Well I, for one, am Supervine! I'm no regular Carnivine, no! I'm the Carnivine that makes evil quiver and keeps innocent people safe when there's a bump in the night!


----------



## Stryke (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

I'm posting here so you all don't think I'm suspicious. Don't mind me.

Also, my Pokemon is generally seen as pretty annoying to confront, so I should stay in character. By that logic, I won't actually tell you who my Pokemon is, but rather give it you in riddle form! How fun! 

Ready? Here it is; my Pokemons name is contained within the name of a U.S. President.

If you need another hint as to my mystery Pokemon's identity, it's contained below:


Spoiler: Extra Hint



What type (like Fire, Water, Electric, whatever) of Pokemon would be most likely to offer up a riddle?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 26, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

The day drew to a close without a single vote. A feeling of dread coursed through the town as they went to sleep.
*NOONE WAS LYNCHED.
48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

With a very uneventful night, (come on, guys) dawn begins. Nobody had died, but the GM died a little on the inside.
*Nobody has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Stryke (Jul 28, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Ok, so one person here is acting REALLY suspicious. They've said like one thing so far, and even then they were being intentionally vague and mysterious while doing so, which sets off a bunch of alarms already, but then, when we asked for some valuable information that could potentially help us find out who the mafiosi are, they started being intentionally difficult and veiling the info under a bunch of different vague clues, which is definitely a serious cause for concern. So, anyway, I've made up my mind, and you're all welcome to join me in this or not, but in any case, I say that today, we lynch * Finchwidget.*


----------



## M&F (Jul 28, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

So much for those active mafia members, eh?

Also, regardless of the tone, I'd be very wary of Finchwidget attempting to self-lynch on a night when there was no kill, if the GM wasn't all but telling us that this is an inactivity no-kill.


----------



## Stryke (Jul 28, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, regardless of the tone, I'd be very wary of Finchwidget attempting to self-lynch on a night when there was no kill, if the GM wasn't all but telling us that this is an inactivity no-kill.


Actually, and I don't mind if you believe me or not, I was just doing it to get a little activity in the thread. I think it's working, but I hope I didn't jinx it.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 28, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Try not to make jokes like that. They interrupt the flow of the game because people don't know whether you're serious or not.


----------



## Gzhoom (Jul 28, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Could you explain your reasoning for worry a little further, Persian? I'm not sure I'm following you.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*



Gzhoom said:


> Could you explain your reasoning for worry a little further, Persian? I'm not sure I'm following you.


Basically, there's a role where the only way you can win is by getting killed. Finchwidget made a joke about lynching himself, but it wasn't serious.


----------



## M&F (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*



Finchwidget said:


> Actually, and I don't mind if you believe me or not, I was just doing it to get a little activity in the thread. I think it's working, but I hope I didn't jinx it.


Suit yourself, but I hope you realize that that's a full bolded vote, so if you don't withdraw it before the deadline and nobody else feels like bailing you out, that'll be curtains for you.

I mean, unless you actually are an activated alien, but I'm not thinking it's the likeliest event here.



Gzhoom said:


> Could you explain your reasoning for worry a little further, Persian? I'm not sure I'm following you.


There's a somewhat common role in mafia, normally referred to as an Alien. It's unlike Town-aligned or Mafia-aligned players, in that it has a special win condition. The way it usually goes is, it must first become "activated" by being targeted with a kill action at night (which, for that single time only, won't actually kill the alien), and then, at any point after being activated, it must be lynched at daytime. In other words, it sort of has to piss off both the mafia and the town, and in perfect timing, because being lynched without being activated, or being nightkilled twice before being lynched, will all result in a kill, and thus a loss.

A no-kill night can be indicative of an alien's activation, because it'd explain why the mafia didn't succeed at nightkilling. Therefore, somebody blatantly trying to get themself lynched after a no-kill would be very suspicious, because there's a good chance that that person is an activated alien trying for the endgame.

I'd normally be very inclined to assume that that's what's happening in this instance, but the GM's already dropped some ostensible hints that a) the no-kill this night was a result of player inactivity and b) Finchwidget's stunt doesn't read as an actual play to someone who knows everyone's roles.

(Incidentally, not to backseat GM, but those are two bits of information that we weren't really supposed to be able to metagame. Watching how the game unfolds can get a little cringey, but the best thing to do about it is to just enjoy the confusion and hope it leads somewhere interestingly messed up. GM intervention usually isn't necessary unless somebody's either outright breaking the rules or actually addressing the GM, and even then, clarification should only go as far as information that the players are actually supposed to have.)


----------



## Cynder (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> A no-kill night can be indicative of an alien's activation, because it'd explain why the mafia didn't succeed at nightkilling. Therefore, somebody blatantly trying to get themself lynched after a no-kill would be very suspicious, because there's a good chance that that person is an activated alien trying for the endgame.


Some other options are that we had a lucky Doctor or Role Blocker.

And, just in case Finchwidget is an Alien, I'll put a vote in for *Nira*, because they haven't posted yet.


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

hey. >:(

i just don't have much to say, though i doubt it was a roleblock or doctor. i agree with mf in that it is pretty clearly inactivity at play here. 

i don't really have any solid leads, but by sheer force of self-preservation coupled with the self-nomination being kind of strange (plus gm reassurance that he isn't alien), i'll vote *finchwidget*.


----------



## Cynder (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Ok, If you want an alien. *Withdraw vote.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

With what could have been a nokill if he didn't make a stupid joke, Abra-ham Lincoln is lynched. He had a lot of elixirs on his person and seemed to have been using teleport a lot recently. His dying words were, "Goddamnit."
*Finchwidget is dead.
He was INNOCENT.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

*Night Phase has begun. 48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

The town meets. Hippocrates the Audino is not present. Without their doctor, the innocents' job had just become that much harder.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

*Negrek is DEAD. They were INNOCENT.
48 HOURS FOR DISCUSSION.*


----------



## Gzhoom (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Venus Fire-Trap will not stand for this senseless murder! Reveal yourselves, evil doers!


----------



## Cynder (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

*cough* Unlucky doctor


----------



## Cynder (Aug 1, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Anyways, there's four of us left now so there are probably two innocents and two mafia.

I'm going to vote for *MF*.


----------



## Gzhoom (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Defend yourself in the face of these accusations if you're innocent, Metallica Fanboy!


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

uh, all right.

to boot: sorry finchwidget. :(

secondly, why would you vote to lynch MF, of all people?  he's arguably been the most helpful and vocal of us— we have no reason to assume he's mafia, and his helpfulness ought to make him the very last person we'd want to lynch.  i'm a bit more wary of you, really.  for a supposed psychic you've offered precious little valuable insight, and are pointing fingers at obviously useful and contributing members.  almost like something the mafia would do!  fufufu!

so, uh, i'm against lynching MF, and place my vote on *cynder* instead.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

With a 2:1 vote and a case of crippling inactivity, Sha-Purr III is killed. You find lots of money and torture devices in their house. It seems as if your most helpful villager was working against you the whole time.

*Metallica Fanboy is DEAD.
They were MAFIA.*
_Notes: since this is Gzhoom's first mafia game, I'm allowing just this one unbolded vote. Any future votes, however, mus be bolded._
*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Gzhoom (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

I'm not sure if this will have any impact on the game, or if corrections can be made retrospectively (especially considering we now know that MF was mafia)  but the reason I didn't put MF's name in bold was because I wasn't voting. I just wanted to see what they had to say in the face of Cynder's accusation. I had no intention of it being read as an additional vote. I'll try to be more clear in the future about whether or not I'm voting.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

sorry


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

*Day 4: Nir-and Far*​Ice T and Venus Fire-Trap awoke to find Marcel Marceau dead, with a Golden Bullet Seed lodged in his skull. 
*Cynder is DEAD.
He was INNOCENT.*
"Oh, god... what have I done?" said self-appointed vigilante, Venus Fire-Trap.
"You lost."
"No..."
Ice T smiled. "If somebody wants to kill a person, they don't need a gun to do it," he said, conjuring a fan of ice shards above his head.
"But... but why? I knew he was guilty, I knew it!"
"Guess you were wrong."
"I hate you! You must think you're _so_ cool for doing all this, don't you, you filthy-"
Seven ice shards entered his body as he tried to make a final stand.
"Never mumble some sarcastic shit to somebody who can obviously fuck you up."
Venus Fire-Trap fell to the ground, dead.
*Gzhoom is DEAD. 
They were INNOCENT.*
"I did this because I wanted the experience. Once I get something going well, I'll risk fucking it up just for the action."
Ice T walked away coldly. What was his partner going on about again? An empire? That sounds like it could be worth a shot.

*THE MAFIA WINS.*
Role PM's coming shortly.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 2, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Explanation: Gzhoom killed Cynder. Cynder jailed Nira. There would have been a tie vote in the day phase, resulting in a nokill. Nira would then roleblock and kill Gzhoom. I saw no reason to keep the game going after this.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Ahhh well, I definitely did a lot that game. Mafia games seriously need to stop coinciding with trips back home for me.

Good game to the mafia, and thanks for running this, RedNeckPhoenix! Hopefully we'll see more mafia games starting up in the future.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*



Spoiler: Finchwidget



Hey there! By chance, you are NOT the very bestest, meaning you're innocent. Now I know how much you like to mess with people, so I'm giving you the role to suit that. You're an Abra! Specifically, Abra-ham Lincoln. Your signature move is Teleport, meaning that you can swap two players around. This always occurs first, because Abra is annoying. You win when the Mafia kick the bucket.

TL;DR You are an INNOCENT aligned BUS DRIVER. You can SWAP THE PLACES of TWO PLAYERS. You win when ALL MAFIA ARE DEAD.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Superbird



Hello there, Superbird. In this Mafia game, you're playing as a Gardevoir. Specifically, Sylvia Browne, renowned psychic. You read the minds of players each night to find out whether they are mafia, innocent. However, I'm calling this one Inspector+, because you also get to figure out who they targeted with their night action. However, if that player is roleblocked, you aren't told, so be careful.

TL;DR You are an INNOCENT-ALIGNED INSPECTOR+. Once per night you may SEE WHETHER A PLAYER IS MAFIA or INNOCENT. You may also see WHO THEY TARGETED WITH THEIR NIGHT ACTION.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Nira



Hello, Nira. You're a very evil Mafioso. You're an evil Glalie. Specifically, Ice T. Once per night, you can freeze a player solid, disabling them from using their night action. This will block anything but the highest-tier roles. However, if you yourself are roleblocked, it will disable not only your roleblock, but your mafia kill as well. If your compatriot, MF, uses their skill, and you are roleblocked, MF will carry out the kill. In essence, whoever uses the skill is the one who kills.

TL;DR You are MAFIA. Once per night you may BLOCK A PLAYER'S NIGHT ACTION. Your goal is to KILL ALL INNOCENTS.





Spoiler: Gzhoom



Hello, vigilante. You are a Carnivine. Specifically, Venus Fire-Trap. Once per night, you may decide to kill one player with your Golden Bullet Seed. You also may decide to not kill anyone. This would be smart to do on Night Zero, as you have no info. Your goal is to help defeat all Mafia. 

TL;DR You are an INNOCENT aligned VIGILANTE. Once per night you may KILL A PLAYER. Your goal is to help KILL ALL MAFIA. 

Good luck! 
_(note:i gave gzhoom a bit of a push for his first mafia game)_





Spoiler: Cynder



Hello, Jailer. You're a Mr. Mime, specifically Marcel Marceau. Once per night, you may trap a player in an invisible box, preventing them from both being killed AND using their night ability. This could prevent the doctor, the mafia kill, the mafia ability... whatever. 

TL;DR You are an INNOCENT aligned JAILER. Once per night you may choose a player to PUT IN JAIL, PREVENTING THEIR DEATH AND THEIR NIGHT ABILITY. You win when ALL MAFIA ARE DEAD.





Spoiler: MF



Well hellllllo there! You've drawn the Mafia card, meaning that you gotta KILL THEM ALL. See, you're a Persian. Sha-Purr III, to be exact. Those innocents are getting in the way of you starting your self-titled Persian Empire again. You see, you're very rich. You do know Pay Day after all. Once per night, you may private message me (or say in the Telegram chat) that you wish to bribe a player to take control of their night action. If they have a night action, I'll tell you how many targets the action has, and you choose.Keep in mind that only 1 mafioso can use their special ability per night. You win when all Innocents are dead.

TL;DR You are MAFIA. Once per night you may TAKE CONTROL OF A PLAYER'S POWER. You win when ALL NON-MAFIA ARE DEAD.

Good luck!





Spoiler: Negrek



Hello, Doctor. You are an Audino. Specifically, Hippocrates. You use your special powers to prevent one player from kicking the bucket per night. Your goal is to defeat all of the Mafia. Use your medical knowledge to achieve this.

TL;DR You are an INNOCENT DOCTOR. Once per night you may PREVENT ONE PLAYER FROM DYING. Your goal is to DEFEAT THE MAFIA.

Good luck!



Link to the Mafia Telegram Chat: https://t.me/joinchat/Fn2DmkRPn4e8bWJ7EswgyQ


----------



## M&F (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

Well, that was a bad time to let fullscreen games take over my entire life again. Eh, still worked out, even if I didn't get to squeeze the persian thing for every drop of questionable humour.

Anyways! That wasn't bad for a first-time GM flight. Now I wonder if we can get more people back into it, so as to have a decent playerbase going... If that happens, maybe I'll even manage to dust off the ol' MFia.


----------



## Negrek (Aug 6, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

I would definitely be up for a round of MFia if you were to put it together!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix (Aug 6, 2017)

*Re: Good Ol' Fashioned PokéMafia*

I'd wanna play in a Fandom Mafia more'n anything else, honestly.


----------

